# Why does my female dog keep "licking" my other dog in heat?



## n.kim.90 (Dec 6, 2015)

To be honest they're not my dogs, I'm just looking after them. But its really gross and frustrating that the older fixed dog is obsessed with licking the younger dog in heats genitals. For the most part, I keep panties on her, but when I let them out, the older dog is obsessed and won't stop licking her, and can't even use the bathroom. I've tried disciplining her, but she's just obsessed.
What do I do, and why does she do this?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's normal. Most dogs in the household will become interested in a female in heat, regardless of gender or whether they are neutered. Does she stop obsessing if the panties are on?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

female groups help teach the younger ones how to keep themselves clean and to keep their environment clean... My pack of girls helped little J when she arrived to us... Having a tight pack of girls tending to each other getting J was a shocker for what a dirty bitch she was bleeding all over herself and not doing anything. J was a kennel raised pup by herself. I thought it was very nurturing seeing my girls take care of J.. No more dirty J for going through her heat cycles she takes care of her self


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

While you're watching them, can you keep the two girls separated if the licking is that frustrating and gross to you? I would only let one dog outside at a time too.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Because it smells good to her and dogs are gross.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

As long as they keep clean... I do not really care...


----------

